

Show HN: I hacked git.io to shorten any url - sauravt
http://sauravtom.com/gitiohack

======
bramgg
For those that are wondering, it's a secondary URL redirecting service hosted
on GitHub Pages.

    
    
      http://google.com ->
      http://git.io/hvTe ->
      http://sauravtom.github.io/4gitiohackRepo?u=http://google.com ->
      http://google.com

------
doughj3
Probably should have just sent a notice to security@github.com rather than
exploiting it in production.

------
ngduc
Great! It's working: [http://git.io/hvlF](http://git.io/hvlF) How long can
this hack survive? :)

------
xasos
Nicely done! Wonder if GitHub will keep it up :)

------
fiatjaf
For what the hell this is useful?

------
dilipray
Nice Hack

